# Cars



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2004)

Due to the recent increase of conversation including cars, i have created this topic to keep it out of the aviation forums  

anyway, the greatest car of all time had to be the mini 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2004)

Well, it has got good road holding...









 ..........  






 






 Chief...of....cars...haha..I don't know, I love the DB9 but I love the GT40 as well...DAMN YOU ASTON MARTIN FOR MAKING SUCH A DAMN GOOD CAR!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

the mini pissed off the french in the mid 60's though, the gt40 pissed off the italians, depends who you would rather see suffer


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

Nice paint job on that mini though, uh?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

yup, ive seen that pic before


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

there you go


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2004)

I've heard of up your arse, but that's ridiculous.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

ill post some pictures of my metro when its finished


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

you're willing to admit you have a metro?..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

oh yes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

i can understand being proud of the mini, but a metro!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2004)

my metro is different, it beeps to communicate with you and it can drive itself


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

It's still a metro though C.C.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

but it has a rollcage and a ramming bar and a racing bucket seat and a sports steering wheel and aluminium racing pedals and has checker plate everywhere and has a racing airfilter which sucks in air to make it sound like a turbo and it has knobbly tyres and me as an owner! 

anyone see top gear lastnight?


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

But...C.C it's a metro.  

No, I didn't I was at the pub. I wanted to see that SLR as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

it was pretty darn good, they hypnotised hammond and he was doing a road test on childs pedal 911, and the hypnotist made him forget how to drive a car, funniest episode of it i think ever 

as for the SLR, it set the fastest time round the track by 3 seconds 

next week, theyre comemmorating the 24th anniversary of of the metro, otherwise known as "the british car to beat the world"


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

They need to get a Mclaren F1 on that track


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

that wont win, its too twitchy  the Radical SR3 is actually the quickest car round the track ever, but they took its time off for some reason


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

that wont win, its too twitchy  the Radical SR3 is actually the quickest car round the track ever, but they took its time off for some reason


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

I reckon it could, it is a good car, not just fast. Did they have any more cars for the 'cool board'?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

nope


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

proberly becasue they didn't even do the cool wall............


----------



## brad (May 23, 2004)

my fave car has got to be eather the ford mustang gt 500 or toyota supra


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2004)

the mustang gt500 is a BEAST of a car, but the supra is just an excuse for people who cant afford a real supercar


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

oh so posh (and becks)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 25, 2004)

wow, i actually know who a brit is referring to...
Posh spice and that "metro", David Beckham


----------



## brad (May 27, 2004)

what do you mean metro


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2004)

The Shelby GT500 is a great car, the kid has taste. The Supra is a good car, I like it, I wouldn't buy one, but I like it. 
My three favourite cars;Aston Martin DB9, Ford GT40 Mk.IV, Shelby Gt500 '67.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

my 3 favourites:

1. Austin Mini Cooper S MkII (Naturally)
2. Ford Escort MkII (Simply because its the most successful rally car of all time)
3. TVR Cerebera (On the basis that it is the best soudning car ever)


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2004)

I love the TVR Cerbera but the Aston Martin DB7 knocked it off my top three and then the DB9 knocked the DB7. I think the Shelby GT500 sounds the best, and it looks mean.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

although the 1.8BDA in the escort RS1800 sounds pretty crisp at 9000rpm 8) i dont like the sound of V8's, straight 6's and V4's sound musch better 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

the 1.8 BDA engine in the escort RS1800 sounds pretty crisp at 9000rpm 8) the sound of V8's dont appeal to me very much, i much prefer straight 6's and V4 units


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

ah, another of C.C.'s doubles, i wonder how much his posts would go down by if he did the right thing and deleted half his doubles..........


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

> Aston Martin DB9, Ford GT40 Mk.IV, Shelby Gt500 '67.


cool
my top five are
1 gt 500 
2 supra 
3 transit van
4 bmw 1999 versen
5 bmw xj 6


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

the v8 is amasing but the v12 is beeter


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2004)

bmw 1999 version? which model? the 3, 5 or 7 series? the X5? the Z3? the M5? the 3series coupe/convertible? the M3?

and theres no such car as a bmw xj6, theres a jag xj 6 though.

i must say i like your choice of the trany van though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

> i like your choice of the trany van though



i bet you wouldn't say that to the 6"6 300lb builder in the front seat would you??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

i am the 6' 6" 300lb builder in the front seat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

Theres my metro, the yellow one in the lead, me, my metro


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

if you want any more pictures, just ask, theres ones of me crashed


----------



## brad (Jun 2, 2004)

> a bmw xj6, theres a jag xj 6 though


thats what i ment yhea lets have some of you crashed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

err ok  ill wait for more requests first though


----------



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

more requests from me


----------



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

i saw a crapey car today suped up renult cleo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

i hate souped up cars, they look so pathetic, if your gonna spend 20 grand making a car faster why not buy a fast car in the first place


----------



## brad (Jun 7, 2004)

> i hate souped up cars, they look so pathetic, if your gonna spend 20 grand making a car faster why not buy a fast car in the first place


i agreathats why its stupid


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2004)

8)


----------



## brad (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

that picture of the GMC really is a cheap way to promote general motors


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2004)

> ill wait for more requests first though



WE WANT CRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have actually seen all the pictures i just wannna make him look stupid 

he's left now anyway............................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 20, 2004)

left? no no, i was merely taking a sabbatical 

heres a lovely pic of me doing a lap of honour....but i broke that car now 

i have a new car, one which you really cant say has an image problem


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 20, 2004)

lets just ignore the copyright


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

erich won't be very happy about that................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

but hes left anyway


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

as i thought you had....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

but you were wrong, again


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

don't get used to it...................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

Youve been wrong alot lately it seems..... hehe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

i already am used to it lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2004)

i don't see how, it doesn't happen often...............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 24, 2004)

hehe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2004)

it's funny because it's true...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2004)

Heres a pic of a car that I'm sure will get some of you alittle perky.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

i'd rather have a land rover defender....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2004)

You are obviously outta your damn mind boy......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

i'm a farmer, i mean, how many sheep are you gonna get in the back of that thing................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2004)

maybe 1 or 2 in the trunk....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2004)

i doubt it....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2004)

If I cut them up properly, I bet I could fit more than 2...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2004)

i'm sorry that's just not a farmer's car..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2004)

Maybe not, but a farmer goes into town now and then, and boy, talk about heads turnin...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2004)

if a farmer looked at that he'd just comment about it's poor off-road ability and how it'll fall apart.......................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2004)

Probably.... Not recognizing true beauty in an auto is typical of farmer mentality...

But tractors and sheep and goats and cows???? They could pick out their prize animal by smell alone....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2004)

to damn right we could...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2004)

Im sorry, what is so special about the mustang?  yes yes fastest selling car of all time blah blah but its ghastly to look at, too big and it doesnt go round corners properly cos its american 

Classic British sports cars like MGB's and Triumph Spitfire's are the kinda car that gets my heart racing 8) 

And one more thing....

American legislation RUINED the MGB/Midget/MGB GT by making them have stupid ugly rubber bumpers instead of nice shiny chrome ones  

Triumph Dolomite Sprint, thats a car I hanker for....


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2004)

Dude, thats a 67' GT500 Shelby... A super-duper suped up, customized by Carroll Shelby, version of the Mustang... Thats the car made famous by the movie, "Gone in 60 Seconds"...

Only like 150 of em were ever made.. High Peformance racing beast... Worth about a million dollars now....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 21, 2004)

Million dollars my ass.

Those will cost AT THE MOST 250K.

A car that is at least 1mil would be a pristine Ferrari 250 GTO...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe I was slightly overexaggerating... But u get my point....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 22, 2004)

a 250 GTO was once sold to a Japanese bloke of £13 million...

and a GT500 wouldnt fetch £100,000 over here.

The GT350 was a much better 'stang, because the chassis could handle the power and it was a lot lighter. looked better too 

The only american car i truly love is the plymouth superbird...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2004)

and what do you know, it was named after a place named after a place in the south west of england...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 22, 2004)

you repeated yourself there old boy...and it probably wasnt named after it, theres probably a place called plymouth in america


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 22, 2004)

I might get an '80-'86 Porsche 911 for my first car, if I can find one in the $10,000-$15,000 range, like one I saw for $15k two blocks down...

My folks were gonna buy a pristine '85 MB 380SE, White paintjob for $2,500, but it has been sold if my assumptions are correct...

We REALLY need to get rid of our '87 Caravan, it always breaks!!!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 22, 2004)

Greatest Porsches ever are the 959 and the 1974 911 Carrera 3.0 RS...

959-






Carrera RS 3.0-


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 22, 2004)

GrG, sounds alittle bit fishy, movin up from a Caravan POS to a Benz and Porsche.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, just about anyone can afford a $2,500 Benz...

And I go to a paid school (Which I hate...), so when I'm done with that and in a public high school with my apartment in Brasil paid off, I can afford a $15,000 car, which is the basic equivalent of a crappy Honda brand new...

Anyway, my van needed repairs a while back which were gonna cost $1,000+, so a used Benz in pristine condition is a logical step at a price like it's at.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

the 969 is THE Porsche. I dont like any 911 though. crikey, the only Porshe i have a remote chance of buying is the old 924, £2500 for a good one...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 23, 2004)

The older 911 Turbos with the whale tail were awesome machines...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

not true - that huge spoiler just made the weight over the front wheels less, and most 911's of that era had lead front bumpers to try and evenly distribute weight. Barring the 996 911, theyre all bad cars. If the new 997 911 shapes up to be good then perhaps ill like that one. but as it is i dont like any.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

> you repeated yourself there old boy...and it probably wasnt named after it, theres probably a place called plymouth in america



i didn't repeat myself, there is a place in america called plymouth, it's called plymouth because the settelers that left plymouth, england, landed in waht is now plymouth, USA, why do you think it's called new YORK...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

> it was named after a place named after a place



wanna change your statement?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

absolutly not, that's a perfectly correct statement...........

and this is my 5000th post, go me, this'll be the 3'rd time i've been base commander, i just wanna thank everyone on the site apart from CC, thank you all ............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

it isnt, actually take a look at your post 8) there is no way what you said makes sense


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

it does make sence..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

oh yes - my mistake. it could have been a lot better said though


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 25, 2004)

Moving the Porsche discussion here, if the 924 REALLY was better, it would have sold for being a good car, not for being a cheap Porsche, like it did.

Not all people buy things just because they are traditional or conformist, so my point here is that the 924 would have at least gotten a RUF model or continued selling.

The Boxster is an example of what I mean of a car not having to be a cheap model of a prestigious brand for it to sell; sure, it's not exactly cheap per se, but it is cheaper that a new 911, yet it continues to seel and change.

Why? Because it's a good car. Many people who can afford a 911 rather buy a Boxster.

Anyways, uncontrolled cars are fun!

They give you more satisfaction as well as a challenge at first, but when you get used to it, it's a great feeling.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 25, 2004)

Damn, I wished I lived in Illinois or had parents with the patience to drive this beast 1,754 miles back home...

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...03&aff=latimes&paId=130428029&leadExists=true







Only $13,995, too...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 25, 2004)

Pure...

The 1990 RUF BTR Type I...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

Now thats a Porsche....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 25, 2004)

That's the thing, it isn't a Porsche...

It's a RUF...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

It has a Porsche emblem on the front...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmm, I noticed that, but I thought the owner had changed it, or that RUF used the Porsche emblem...

Real RUF, note the emblem...







*EDIT*~Yes, that is the world-famous RUF Yellowbird CTR...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Ruf - Porsche's Tuning company. They actually change so much on the cars though that they're now an official manufacturer.

One more thing...



> They give you more satisfaction as well as a challenge at first, but when you get used to it, it's a great feeling.[/cough]
> 
> Is it still a great feeling when you're upside down, paralysed, in a wet, muddy ditch at the side of the road coughing up blood?
> 
> ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

U gotta live life dangerously CC... Otherwise, it gets boring and unchallenging, and u end up becoming a serial killer, or worse yet, a farmer...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

I did live dangerously this year, i raced a metro with a totally rotten subframe this year, could have collapsed at any moment


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

That coulda been ugly.... 

I do some racing of my own... !/4 mile racing.. I own a 1970 Plymouth Hemi GTX... Dyno's out at 550hp... Just about completely restored...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

NICE! I absolutely love old american Muscle Cars! Any pics?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

I got a couple... The car is currently in Florida having the underbody resprayed...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 26, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ruf - Porsche's Tuning company. They actually change so much on the cars though that they're now an official manufacturer.
> 
> One more thing...
> 
> ...



RUF is a manufacturer because it manufactures cars.

They have their base parts supplied by Porsche and then they proceed to construct them with those parts as well as their own.

That's why a RUF is NOT a Porsche. 

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

> Otherwise, it gets boring and unchallenging, and u end up becoming a serial killer, or worse yet, a farmer...



there's nothing wrong with farming................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

To a farmer theres nothing wrong with being one... To a upper-middle class suburbanite, I'd rather have bamboo shoots jammed under my fingernails.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

By the was Les, that is ONE NICE CAr  i envy you  8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, me too!

That is one nice rubber burning, gas consuming, wheelie popping beast!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

Ty Ty.... Next to my son, its my pride and joy....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

No No, In my life, the car would come first  In a literal sense it would be the other way round though...

GrG, it wouldnt be able to pull a wheelie  the weight over the front wheels is too great, Hemi's weigh rather a lot you know...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

I've never been able to pop a wheelie in it....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

Random question here, Whats everyones opinion on the best looking car ever made? For me its between 3 cars.

The Lamborghini Miura P400






The Aston Martin DB4 Volante.






And the Ferrari 250 GTB Lusso






8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

Damn, the Miura Didnt come out  Here it is again


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2004)

land rover................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

land rovers arent stylish


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 27, 2004)

For some reason, I can never see any of CC's pics, even when they come out right for everyone else...

Mine is posted above, a yellow RUF CTR I "Yellowbird"...


That front spoiler makes it look soooo great!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 27, 2004)

This car thread didn't half pick up while I was gone. The Mk.IV GT40 '69 is still the best, either that or the Aston Martin DB9 maybe the Shelby GT500 '67.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2004)

This video is just plain sick.... A NOS Scooter VS. a Trans Am..... Imagine if this kid wipes out....

http://abum.com/?show_media=1329


----------



## plan_D (Sep 28, 2004)

That would be fatal. The helmet won't save the internal organs in his chest.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2004)

Dude, that is going STRAIGHT in my favourites


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 28, 2004)

That NOS setup where the gas can be released through the Trans Am's nose looks _*MEAN!*_


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree.... I like the kid flippin off the Trans Am, shakin his head.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

yeah, I prefer the NOS setup where it comes up through the moped handlebars though  Did you read the stats at the start? 23,000RPM Race motor  and the Scooter has a wheelie bar


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

i aint even gonna try and whach the video, i doubt it'll work............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

Its worth it


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2004)

The video loads itself Lanc.... It plays on Windows Media, which every computer that uses windows should already have installed....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Yup 8) It may take a few mins to buffer (it did on mine) but its worth the small wait


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

Best Looking Car.... Heres one of my favorites...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2004)

Probably the sexiest thing on 4 wheels I have ever had the honor to gaze my own eyes upon....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2004)

427... What else is there to say... 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

I agree with Les on the '67 GT500. 

Also for consideration in my books -






GT40 






DB9


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

I can understand the 'vette and the DB9, and to some extent the GT40, but the GT500 and the cobra  they aint ugly, but calling them the best looking cars ever is just a wee bit strange...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok, here are some more of my personal favourite looking cars. Im hoping for an Escort RS200 or a Manta A Series for my first car.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

what no mini??


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

The decent one being the XJ220. The other two, a bit poo.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

No, i wouldnt class the mini as "beautiful" 8

You are such a typical bloke, you only care for fast cars...

The Escort and ESPECIALLY the Manta have beautiful flowing lines 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2004)

> The Escort and ESPECIALLY the Manta have beautiful flowing lines


Dude, u smoke entirely too much weed.... U've smoked urself retarded... Those cars deserve to be in the scrap yard....

Is life there in the country so tough that thats all u have to oogle at????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey, I happen to be a classic car enthusiast. Why do they deserve to be in the scrapyard? No life heres pretty good, we earn more than the average British family.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

No I don't just care for fast cars. I care for GOOD LOOKING ONES! Those are ugly...and not just ugly...they are circus ugly.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Would u mind being more specific??? Which of the cars above do u consider "Circus Ugly" ???

Circus Ugly??? LOL... Im sitting here at 3:30 in the morning trying to figure that one out.... As a child I always thought of the circus as a nice, warm safe place that smelled of elephant crap....

What is wierd, when I have nightmares, usually theres circus music playing in the background...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

But plan_D, the Escort RS2000 is a legend 

I know lhat you mean Les, circus music is eerie...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

Circus ugly as in freak shows. 

I don't care that it's a legend, it's UGLY.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Its not ugly, its KITSCH


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

It is.....


...
....
.....
......U
........G
.........L
..........Y


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

It isnt


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

My female parent used to have an Escort...crap.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

If it was an Escort Mark 3, 4, 5 or 6 then it will have been. The Mark One and Two were Superb.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't remember...it was so long ago. Crap though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

A lot of fords are crap. Except the early escorts, GT40, Mk1 Cortina and Mk1 Granada.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

And the Mustangs.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

No not the Mustangs. The Mustang only became good when Carroll Shelby got his hands on them.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

Wrong. Mustangs were always good until the 1980s economy Mustangs. Now they coming back to be great. 
However the greatest, in my opinion, are the Shelby GT350 and GT500. Best being the '67 GT500.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

I agree.... 

And the escort in any appearance was CRRRAAAPPPP....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Really? Would that be the Ford Escort that was the most successful rally car to this day? The one that all rally drivers who have driven it say was the easiest to drive?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

We are talking looks here buddy.... Not performance...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

The Escort looks fine to me 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

And u have a twisted distorted and probably partly psychopathic taste in vehicles...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Nowt wrong with liking old Cars. Classics have so much more personality than modern cars.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

I agree, but atleast pick a classic car that has some personality of its own, not a mass produced piece of crap like the escort....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

It does have personality of its own, and so does the Manta.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

OK dude whatever u say...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, whatever i say.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2004)

No.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

another shining example of the meaningfull crap posted on the site.........


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2004)

What is with you? You've got more spam to your name than anyone, almost.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

He is a hypocrite, he should at least have the honesty to own up to his spam like me


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

ALL SPAMMERS SHOULD BURN IN HELL!!! 

(My 2 cents of spam added to the mix..)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

The Peugeot 907: 6.0, V12 engine producing 500bhp. I beg them to make it...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 3, 2004)

So you can dream of buying it?

Junklot owners don't usually drive up-to-date cars...

Anywho, here's the dreamy M5...







500hp V-10, 7 speed transmission....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

Makes my mouth start to water....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Mine too, but because of Chris Bangle no-one will buy it. The 5-Series (and every current BMW) is hideous.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 4, 2004)

Can you handle this?






Monteverdi Hai 450SS...

Swiss-built '70s supercar with (very!) basic finish and a 7.0 liter, 450hp Dodge Hemi poking between the seats...


Unfortunately, the wheels are no longer stock and look like crap...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

'69 Stingray


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Can you handle this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always though Monteverdi nly built the one model? The ONLY Swiss built car and it had an American engine, British chassis and Italian body


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

kinda like the P-51, they claim it as their own but it was worked on by british engineers and had a british engine.............


----------



## Crazy (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2004)

Crazy, ur a fruitcake..... LOL


----------



## Crazy (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 5, 2004)

C.C, the Peugeot is kinda ugly...






D, the '70 Stingray is better, most powerful engine was available then...

465hp, 7.4liter V-8...

Okay handling, compared to most American cars of the era, although power soon went to a shitty/paltry (whichever you prefer...) 180hp, due to the oil crisis...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 6, 2004)

GrG, what car is that u posted???

And I prefer the '67 Stingray... 427... Lightweight... And just plain Beautiful...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2004)

I like all the Stingrays, all have a weird charm about them.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 6, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> GrG, what car is that u posted???
> 
> And I prefer the '67 Stingray... 427... Lightweight... And just plain Beautiful...



The Peugeot C.C. posted about a while back, it's just that he didn't show the pic so I reposted it...


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 6, 2004)

Austin Allegro = shite  






Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Too damn right!  The Vanden Plas had a square steering wheel


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2004)

they look like crap..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

They are crap...


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 6, 2004)

They drive crap  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Although i reckon i could I have agreat deal of fun with one, being real wheel drive the lift-off oversteer must be "exciting"


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 6, 2004)

The only thing exciting about a Austin Allegro is when you get out of it  

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 6, 2004)

You kinda need "power" for something like oversteer on acceleration to be exciting or noticeable... 

Like les's Hemi...

The power is enough to burn the tires (I think, don't know much about the model), or at least to do one of those dramatic swerve/twist "takeoffs."


HS, do you drive an Allegro?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 6, 2004)

The last 1/4 mile run i clocked in at was 11.6 seconds, which was my best time...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeh, that's enough power...


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 7, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> You kinda need "power" for something like oversteer on acceleration to be exciting or noticeable...
> 
> Like les's Hemi...
> 
> ...



I don't drive, but the wife does  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> You kinda need "power" for something like oversteer on acceleration to be exciting or noticeable...
> 
> Like les's Hemi...
> 
> ...



You Americans are waaaaaay too obsessed with power. Handling is more fun than power


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2004)

Handling is more fun than power????

HA!!!

Saying that to someone that owns a Hemi... Double HA....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 7, 2004)

That was a good line on Top Gear..."Corners, as obscure to a yank as a president that can spell his own name"

American cars are good until they reach a corner...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2004)

Pretty much a true statement... There are exceptions of course, but few....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2004)

Like the GT40. But that was designed by a British section of Ford.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Yup. To the average American a sports car is a normal car with no suspension.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

i hate the hummer...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Why?  The Hummer is one American vehicle i would LOVE to own  theyre better off road than a Land Rover...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 8, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> GermansRGeniuses said:
> 
> 
> > You kinda need "power" for something like oversteer on acceleration to be exciting or noticeable...
> ...




Not really myself, I was just stating that you would need a bit of power to pull a "twist" takeoff...

Example-Say a Mini (stock engine, 50-70 HP) was modded to be RWD; do you think it could pull an oversteer maneuver easily?

No.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 8, 2004)

I wouldn't be able to stand a Viper, it wouldn't even be able to drift, and that's one thing you can get out of oversteering cars, usually...

Perfect car for me would be a RUF RTurbo, the 590hp version...

For club racing, a RUF RGT RS, RUF's GT3... 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > GermansRGeniuses said:
> ...



Yup, i could. Enter a reasonably tight corner at about 50mph, turn in, change down a gear, dump the clutch and floor it. Hey if it works in a normal Front wheel drive Mini the same goes for a RWD I suppose  I think what you mean by a "twist" take-off is torque-steer. FWD cars with about 200-250bhp have much more torque steer than a RWD Hemi with 450bhp. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

> Why? The Hummer is one American vehicle i would LOVE to own theyre better off road than a Land Rover...



yes but it's actually possible to find somewhere to park a land rover...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

And with a Hummer, just push the offending vehicles out of the way 







And you know lanc, Land Rovers arent as great off road as you think, there are several vehicles that are much better.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 9, 2004)

The Hummer is sweet, that H2 thing is stupid and over-sized.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

can you quote me as saying "the lanc rover is great off road" CC?? because i've never said that on the site, i know there are better off-roaders, but the hummer is stupid and oversized, you also have to tow around a bowzer if you wanna get more then 5 miles from where you last filled up.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Chill out... 

Even though it has poor fuel economy, the sheer size of the fuel tank makes up for it. And while it may be large, you dont buy a vehicle like that to drive around town in. In the same way you dont buy a Lotus Exige to do the weekly shop. It was designed to do one thing and it happens to excel at doing it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

yes but it's absolutly useless at everything else.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

It would be great for scaring the French


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

CC a teddy bear would scare the french.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

How? The teddy bears are their best form of defence


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2004)

This is my favourite car at the moment, the original TVR Griffith. 

285bhp, 750kg. By my workings, thats a power-to-weight ratio of 380bhp per ton  And this was in 1956   8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 14, 2004)

Didja know TVR is now owned by the son of a Russian billionaire?

Sucks...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Yup  As long as the cars stay the same it'll be ok though.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 6, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> This is my favourite car at the moment, the original TVR Griffith.
> 
> 285bhp, 750kg. By my workings, thats a power-to-weight ratio of 380bhp per ton  And this was in 1956   8)



Ah, that's the type of car I like...

Fast, classic (unique is good, too) car that can be used for fun or just pleasure touring...

Like this Bentley Continental R, circa 1954; only Bentley I like...

4566cc Straight Six engine (HP never quoted), 124mph flat-out, 208 built, fairly nice handling for a car its size...






Facel Vega Facel II...

90-degree V-8, 6286cc, 355hp (3 speed automatic)/ 390hp (4 speed manual), 140mph flat out, 184 built...






Gordon Keeble...

5395cc V-8, 300hp, 135mph, 99 built...






Iso Grifo...

300-390hp 5359-6998cc engines, 150-170 top speeds, 504 built...






And, of course, the Jaguar E-Type...

I like the Series 3 coupe, although the Series 1 drop-top is the most luscious...

The Series 3 coupe is in favor because of a)the engine, and b)the price; I saw one for $15,000, fairly accessible.

Series 3 specs: V-12 (ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, yeah!) 5343cc, 265hp, 4-speed manual or 3-speed auto, 150mph top speed...

Series 3 Coupe:






Incredibly sexy Series 1 drop-top:








Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, yeah!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice selection of cars there  But The E-Type series 3 is ing, i couldnt drive one without hanging my head in shame, if you're gonna get an E-Type you get the series 1, not the cheapskate series 3...

And production variants never went 150mph, they needed a bit of fettling. 


I wouldnt mind a Sunbeam Stiletto...beautiful car


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

ugly, ing and crap, like your choice in planes..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

The colors on those Stilettos makes me wanna throw up... Do u purposely post ugly car pics to get that type of reaction???


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 6, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nice selection of cars there  But The E-Type series 3 is ing, i couldnt drive one without hanging my head in shame, if you're gonna get an E-Type you get the series 1, not the cheapskate series 3...
> 
> And production variants never went 150mph, they needed a bit of fettling.
> 
> ...



Ugly car, that Stiletto...


Anyway, I know that factoid about the E-Type, only tuned press testing cars actually hit 150mph...


Anyway, speaking of fast, nippy English cars, I prefer the Triumph Dolomite Sprint...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

CC has that as his hotmail adress at the mo..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

Yup. The Dolly sprint is an amazing car.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

and i'm sure it just loves being called the dolly................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

Not to be confused with the Citroen 2CV Dolly of course


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 7, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhh, yeah.

380hp super-sedan reaching 176mph...


Could only be the Lotus Carlton!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

175mph actually...

That car caused a public outcry when it was launched


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> The colors on those Stilettos makes me wanna throw up... Do u purposely post ugly car pics to get that type of reaction???



Dude the Sunbeam Stiletto is a great looking car...I like angles, curves are not my thaang






If anyone says this Honda S800 is ugly they are out of their freakin minds

Anyway, best be off, I have TV to watch, Ill have to do the rest of my spamming tomorrow...

G'night


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 14, 2004)

It is EXTREMELY UGLY!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2004)

What is this unappreciative world coming to...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2004)

There are several cars I am looking at for my first car, here are some of them...





Ford Escort RS2000 Mk2:





Alfa Romeo Alfetta GTV6





Austin A40 Farina





Ford Cortina Mk1 GT





Ford Cortina 1600E





Ford Capri Mk1 RS3100 (I should be so lucky...)





Hillman Imp/Singer Chamois/Sunbeam Stiletto





Hillman Hunter GLS





Honda S800 Coupe





Jaguar XJ6 Series 1





Lancia Fulvia Berlina





Lotus Excel





Marcos Mini-Marcos





MG Midget Mk3





Austin Mini Cooper 1071S





Mitsubishi Starion





NSU 1200 TT





Opel Manta A Series





Peugeot 309 GTi





Porsche 924 Turbo





Reliant Scimitar SS1 1800ti





Renault 8 Gordini 1300





Rover SD1 Vitesse





Saab 96 V4





Simca 1200S Coupe





Talbot Sunbeam-Lotus





Triumph TR7





TVR Grantura





Triumph Dolomite Sprint





Vauxhall Cresta PC





Vauxhall Viva HB GT





Volvo P1800S


Whew! That took me a _*long*_ time  

All of those car choices are rational, I can get a good example of everyone for under £5000 8) What do you guys think I should head towards?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 18, 2004)

THE JAG!


I love Jaguars...


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 18, 2004)

Another fave of mine, the Zaporozhets ZAZ966A - A Russian friend of mine told me the waiting list for one of these babies was several years. But with 40Hp of raw power at your disposal, the wait was well worth it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

The waiting list was only long because the damn things took so long to make 






I wouldnt mind a Volvo 66 like this, centrifugal clutch an' all 



> THE JAG!
> 
> 
> I love Jaguars...



But I want the Ford capri RS3100


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 19, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> But I want the Ford capri RS3100



Be sure to get one with a wire-coathanger recycled as a car aerial though.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

I done that with my metro once 


My current car is this rather neat XR2


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 19, 2004)

Why can't you just drive up to Weston whenever you want then?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

1. It has no numberplates anymore
2. It has no tax
3. IM 15!!!!


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 19, 2004)

Ah. The first two - not so tricky, the third, nothing to be done. 


Come to think of it though, you would also have to get the thing through its M.O.T. If its been outside for a while, that might be problematic.

Also, insurance premiums for a newly qualified driver of 16 will be fierce.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Indeed they would  which is why I want classic car for my firast, it makes sense 8)

And I always keep my cars in the garage, much to the annoyance of my parents


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

if i got a provisional lisence i could drive a tractor to school!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

If u did, someone, (CC) better get a pic of it, cause I'll post it on my website as a goof pic....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

If the lanc ever stoops to that level, ill be sure to get a pic 

Hell when im 16 ill probably get a scooter


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

Scooters are like Fat women... Theyre fun to ride till someone sees you......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)

After making some of the greatest planes of the war; Messerscmitt go on to make this...





The Messerschmitt KR-175 epitomised the speed and power of the Bf-109; with its 191cc engine and top speed of 65mph.

Heinkel also thought this was a good idea...





Heinkel Bubble Car: This, like the Messerschmitt; epitomised its wartime plane equivalent, as it was able to carry a phenomenal load of 2 people at speeds of up to 60mph!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 3, 2004)

CC, does this Jag tickle your fancy?

http://www.julesverne.ca/jaguar/xjc.html



I think the vinyl is a bit tacky, but it looks great on a white body paintscheme, especially in person! (there's one I see driving around occasionally, here in Torrance)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

Not my kinda Jag...but the Vinyl rules, I love vinyl roofs 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 3, 2004)

Until they leak that is......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

I think its only vinyl coated


----------



## Crippen (Dec 4, 2004)

*My love is an old style Landrover...... preferably a longwheel base with freewheeling hubs. 'one day it will be mine, oh yes it will be mine'*
Pictures welcome... to make me swoon.
   
( love the fat woman bit Les..... ya bad lad)
*
Cripps!*


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 4, 2004)

Very well, how about this one, does everything your regular Landie can do, and protects from marauding Provos!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Crippen said:


> *My love is an old style Landrover...... preferably a longwheel base with freewheeling hubs. 'one day it will be mine, oh yes it will be mine'*
> Pictures welcome... to make me swoon.
> 
> ( love the fat woman bit Les..... ya bad lad)
> ...



You have something in common with the lanc, be careful, I wouldnt be surprised if he tries his luck!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 4, 2004)

But Med, does it defend you from chavmeisters?


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 4, 2004)

It had been designed to be capable of even taking on oberchavmeisters! They're really quiet as well - one of them gave me the shock of my life as it rolled up alongside me to park when I was walking up to Donegal Square in Belfast!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

If you wanna talk Land Rovers Cripps, then how about this...







Series 2 Lightweight with the V8 engine..._*Thats*_ a proper Land Rover 8)

Especially when you have a nice wet field all to yourself...I done my first ever Rear-Wheel-Drive powerslide in a Series 2 Lightweight with a V8...

...HUGE fun!


----------



## Crippen (Dec 6, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> If you wanna talk Land Rovers Cripps, then how about this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Land Rover and a wet field all to myself!!! stop talking dirty to me CC. sound [email protected]@dy wonderful.
Cheers lads ... I have saved them both... how sad am I ... but carry on, this kinda sad I can cope with.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 6, 2004)

Of course for the weekly shop you really want one of these.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 6, 2004)

The most beatiful car ever created?

I say so!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 6, 2004)

This has got to be the saddest website ever created! 

http://www.wreckedexotics.com/


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

Thats an amazing wesite! 

Ah the F40, a man after my own heart...but not ones with trashy wheels like that.


However, this surely has to be the ultimate vehicle...






Bowler Wildcat


----------



## Crippen (Dec 8, 2004)

*



it's so hard, it can even carry off being painted pink!

Click to expand...

just about sums it up for me..... a dream machine. Thanks Med ... I am using that one as my new pic, on my own site.
CC more beauts in the mud, ummmm!

If only they made men like Land Rovers!  *


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 8, 2004)

What? Old, noisy, crude and held together with hay? 

If ya need to know that pink Land Rover is aptly named "The Pink Panther:


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2004)

The Chrysler Crossfire, The Dodge Magnum, and The Ford Mustang.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 9, 2004)

Ehhh....


Though I do think the Magnum would look better as a sedan than the 300M, or whatever the new one is called...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2004)

The Chrysler 300C is an amazing car, Id have one anyday...

The Crossfire and the Dodge Magnum are sick...

The new Mustang is the only good looking modern american car...

Ill have european anyday 8)

~PS - the Bowler Wildcat up there will outrun all of those on any terrain.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2004)

> The Crossfire and the Dodge Magnum are sick...



Do u mean sick as in cool or sick as in ugly/nasty???



> The new Mustang is the only good looking modern american car...



It figures a British Kid would say something like that....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2004)

> Do u mean sick as in cool or sick as in ugly/nasty???



Being English, the latter.



> It figures a British Kid would say something like that....



huh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2004)

Children are usually quite closed minded and very specific about their likes and dislikes... Adults have more versatility and experience in which to gleam a better term of judgement in most areas...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 11, 2004)

Not really, American cars just suck!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2004)

To an extent, yes... Although there are a few nice ones that stand above the rest of the scum....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

ll the 60's/70's Muscle cars are nice, and I like some of the finned chrome monsters of the 50's.

The Viper is pretty nice, as is the new Mustang. But ive never been a fan of any other American cars, theyre just all the same.



> Children are usually quite closed minded and very specific about their likes and dislikes... Adults have more versatility and experience in which to gleam a better term of judgement in most areas...



Yes, emphasis on usually there. Ive seem many different cars in my time, Im one of those people that could name every car on the road when they were 3. I still can do that.

Im not your average 15 year old, who only likes dream cars that theyll never have the cance to own, or crappy modified cars that they spend £12,000 on doing up a crappy car, say a Vauxhall Nova, and then sell it on a year later for £3,500.

I like just about everything from Peugeot 405Mi16's to Austin A40's. You probably saw my post a while back of all the classics I want for a first car, all totally different.

At the moment though, I kinda want a Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII FQ-400 MR. Its practically the perfect car with everything you want in one package.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2004)

what, and not a mini??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

As much as id love a 1968 Mk1 Austin Mini Cooper 1071S, no. Although I maintain that you cannot have more fun in a car than a mini. Or in a driveway at least


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 12, 2004)

The beatiful, four rotor Mazda 787B!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Wayhey, amazing car 8) Won Le Mans in 1991 (?) against all odds, the next year, rotary engined cars = banned


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 12, 2004)

I can't wait 'till I get it in Gt3! (Again)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Hehe! I have all the Cars in GT3 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

They just had the FQ400 on top gear, my god it is nice. Not only did it keep up with a Lamborghini Murcielago around the track, it was being held up by it. Then the Lambo Spun. The Evo has loads of downfalls as well but I dont give a shit, its amazing. I have to have one.

~Just to make it clear, the Evo was was being driven by Clarkson and the Lambo was being driven by James Kay (professianal BTCC driver), so it was more than fair.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 12, 2004)

Super. F*cking. Crazy.

http://www.koenigsegg.com/index.asp


More pictures here: http://www.koenigsegg.com/pressroom/index.asp








Sorry for the size, but this car is amazing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Apart from the doors, there is nothing amazing about that car.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 12, 2004)

Have you read its performance figures?


I think you shall be impressed. 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 12, 2004)

I hate to think what the performance figures of people on dial-up will have just gone through! 

Don't get me wrong - its a good pic, but perhaps shrinking it a leetle?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 13, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Have you read its performance figures?
> 
> 
> I think you shall be impressed. 8)



Yeah theyre nowt amazing...

And its Swedish, it has a bit - no wait a lot of an image problem.

Ford RS200 2.1 Evo






O-60mph in 2 secs in rally spec...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok, so you're saying 245mp/h is nothing to be amazed of?



Those rally spec cars top out at about 125mp/h, due to their high gearing - I'd rather have a fast, good handling, good accelerating auto...

CCR ~ 0-60mp/h in 3.2 seconds.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 13, 2004)

But would it be as practical as a nice Austin Princess?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 13, 2004)

It's an exotic - it's not supposed to be practical!


A practical car I love is the Facel Vega II!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 13, 2004)

What! More than that fine machine, the Toyota Celicia?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 13, 2004)

What about the once oh-so-popular Chrysler K-cars, the Plymouth Reliant and Dodge Aries?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh please, dont remind me.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Ok, so you're saying 245mp/h is nothing to be amazed of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont give a crap about top speed, you cant use it on the road unless you live in Germany, and even then its stupid and pointless.

The Ford is a lot cheaper, a lot more practical, a lot more fun, a lot better accelerating, a lot better handling, and faster point to point than the Koenigsegg...more pedigree too.

245mph isnt amazing at all, The Bugatti Veyron's top speed of 252mph is far better...

And by the way, Rally cars have low gearing, which reduces their max speed, not high gearing.

The Ford'll still do 150mph though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

Medvedya said:


> But would it be as practical as a nice Austin Princess?



Actually that Princess is in amazing condition.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 14, 2004)

True, true, but Seventies cars have a nasty tendency to be rust traps - hense you see so few of them nowadays. Strange to think that a Triumph Herald is a much older car, yet you see far more of them than say the Vauxhall Chevette which are now as rare as hen's teeth, yet were fairly ubiquitous when I was a child.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

The only cool thing about the Chevette is that it sounds slightly like Corvette  (Excluding the HSR version, one of which I would love).

Yup, British Leyland screwed things up good and proper in the 70's...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 14, 2004)

You've seen my picture of course - I think I'll to move it to P.O.S.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2004)

> which are now as rare as hen's teeth



Seeing how i didnt know hens even had teeth, thats gotta be pretty freaking rare.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

Stop rendering famous saying obsolete by proving them wrong...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 14, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yup, British Leyland screwed things up good and proper in the 70's...



The trade union leaders of Leyland, and everywhere else screwed _everything_ up good and proper in the 70's....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 14, 2004)

C.C, is seven miles per hour such a difference?

From an unknown factory on its first attempt?


Anyway, has anyone proven the (1000hp) Veyron to see if it IS faster than the (806hp) CCR?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

1,001hp...

Nope, cos the Bugatti is having production problems...

Koenigsegg arent unknown, theyve been tuning Ferrari's for years under then name of Koenig...theyre far from unexperienced...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 17, 2004)

Ah, didn't know they were Koenig, I thought they were new...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

Hehe...


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 18, 2004)

I love 56 chevy's


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 18, 2004)

Ugly gas-guzzlers...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

i hate it when people call fuel "gas"..........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 18, 2004)

Why?

Fuel can be any type of propulsion power...


Gas is petrol, also known as gasoline; hence the abbreviation, "gas."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

But gas is a gas, and youre saying its a liquid...I just call it Petrol 8)








Best car ever.


----------



## JCS (Dec 18, 2004)

> I love 56 chevy's



FINALLY! Somebody here that likes real cars  8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

I like real cars, see above post 8)

(I also like 50's Chevy's and Cadillac's)

I used to be facinated by the Ford Skyliner and its amazing folding roof  I still do actually, its a beautiful looking car.


----------



## JCS (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice  50's cars are my favorites  Though here is my all time favorite:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

O-hoo the the Barricuda  Nice


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

wow i feel out of place


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 19, 2004)

Why because ur siggy is so damn big?? Or that the writing in the siggy is so damn red????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

no, me siggy aint big, and it because i know very little about cars.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

You got me into planes, im willing to repay the favour and get you into cars...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2004)

thanks for the offer but i wnt hav time lol, or the money...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 20, 2004)

You dont need money 8) If you just want a cheap thrill buy an old car and drive around the farm in it.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 25, 2004)

Good news from Detroit!


Sorry for the size, I kept it like that to retain legibility, I took it in the dark...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2004)

hehe loosers...............


----------



## Crippen (Dec 27, 2004)

*I've got a bike you can ride it if you like, it's got a bell and a basket and things to make it look good, I would lend it to you if I could, but I borrowed it........................ ting ring ting ring beep!*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

All I gotta say about that GrG is that im thankful you couldnt fit any pictures of the BMW 3-series in...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 28, 2004)

I could have, but the focus was on the Charger...

Are you being sarcastic or do you dislike the 3 Series?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

I dislike the 3-series, along with every other BMW ever made.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)

cripps was that aimed at me?? because i can already ride a motorbike, it's easy really..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Manual? Cos Autos are piss easy, anyone can ride em.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)

yes a manual, what do you take me for.........

actually don't answer that.............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 28, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> I dislike the 3-series, along with every other BMW ever made.



Including the M1, 503, and 507?

BLASPHEMER!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes including those. Beemers are so...whats the word...boring.


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 30, 2004)

Mmmmmmmm , now this is what you call a car 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

Best looking car on sale today:


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 30, 2004)

yuk !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Yuk?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

Its beautiful! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Not a bad lookin' car! Very roundish.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

I dont think there has ever been an ugly Jag.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 30, 2004)

I've always been a fan of this car - the Austin A125 Sheerline. Dunno why, somebody owns one near where I live and I just like the look of it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2004)

can anyone identify the car in this pic please??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 30, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Best looking car on sale today:





Not sure about the _best_, but it's one of them!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like a Baby Austin to me.


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 30, 2004)

oh that a old type pile of scrap made by tin can


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 30, 2004)

So you wouldn't want one if you were given an Austin for free then?


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

no , i'd love a 57 chevy though , did you know neo drives a 82' pickup  he's only 15


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats nothing mate, im only 15 and I drive an '89 Fiesta XR2 8)

Thats definately an Austin Seven lanc...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

and you're sure??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

It's so tiny!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep pretty much sure 8) It could be the German equivalent, the BMW Dixie, but under the circumstances I dont think so


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks for the info...............


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Thats nothing mate, im only 15 and I drive an '89 Fiesta XR2 8)
> 
> Thats definately an Austin Seven lanc...



wow dunna what that is dont care , im into american cars from 60's 70's ect , like the dodge charger mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 1, 2005)

Theres a Dodge Charge in my sig, bet ya cant find it...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 1, 2005)

I really like Chevy Chevelle's 8) 8) 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to love em but no I kinda lost all interest in Muscle Cars, im a Euro classic man... 8)


----------



## Archangel (Jan 3, 2005)

my mom drives one of these, and restored the vehicle with my dad as we bought it.
only difference is, our one is black =)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice 8) I like the Golf Mk 1 and 2 better, but at least the Mk 3 still looks good, whereas the Mk 4 and 5 are hideous.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

Archangel said:


> my mom drives one of these, and restored the vehicle with my dad as we bought it.
> only difference is, our one is black =)




ewwwwwwww


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

My mum drives one of these:






Vauxhall Frontera

My dad drivs one of these:





Renault Kangoo

And I drive One of these





Ford Fiesta XR2


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

ooooooooooooooo CC your dad is a............WHITE VAN MAN?????!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah, but its diesel so he aint gonna menace anyones rear view mirror


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

you sure


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

Im sure  He's happy if he hits 75


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

75? Anything much over 60 will distress our Renault 4 van. Not only is it 'Off White with Hint of Rust and Splodges of Red Lead Paint', but the bonnet is metallic green, having been scavenged off another Renault! Now that's true style!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2005)

Dude that gives you more 'bling' than all the black guys in new york put together...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

Here is a ride with style! 1938 Ford Pickup. One of our guys was driving this all over the airport yesterday. The engine is tuned nicely too, has a great rumble and growl to it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

I know California has tough emission laws. How does it affect an old ride like that? I mean, how hard is it to keep something like that street legal?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2005)

Id much rather have me one of these...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

That's nice too, CC. But you wouldn't make a parts run in that! 

NS, I think the older cars get a bit of a break on the emissions stuff. There are alot of funky parts of that law, but I don't know them very well. I can't afford a classic...yet.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 16, 2005)

I think you need to add a catalytic to 'em, but I'm not sure because none of my Beetles ('69, '70, and '72) have them...


----------



## wmaxt (Jan 16, 2005)

Actually you are required to keep all original emissions, or their equivalent and CAFE approved, parts on them and in proper working order. You also must keep them healthy and in tune.

The emissions regs also apply to the engine, ie. if the engine is an eighty-nine then all emissions standards for 89 are required even if it's in a 1960 car/truck.


----------



## paulyb102 (Jan 18, 2005)

If anyone is interested in cars, have just started a car talk forum at
http://s4.invisionfree.com/carmania/index.php
feel free to join in, looking for moderators, members etc

Paulyb102
Carmania


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 18, 2005)

Ill be a mod! *joins forum straight away*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 19, 2005)

No really, that site is my new life now, from now on i am only a less regular member of this site, such as Maestro or Kiwimac. This slow rate of post will continue until i reach about 10000 posts, by which time i will probably slowly slip away into nothing from the site...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 19, 2005)

i thought you were going away for i bit??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 19, 2005)

I did, but I popped in yesterday and saw the link to that car forum...ive been looking for a site like that for ages.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Its pretty dead though (only 2 members) Could a couple of people with at least a vague interest please join to get the site going? Its only Me and Pauly posting at the mo'


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

It'll pick up soon enough, m8. I wouldn't worry too much about it.
Just be patient. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Patient, ok...

Damnit im getting impatient now, ive been waiting bloody long enough! 

But in truth it was about a year before this site really picked up...even when i was a new member here it wasnt hugely active. Hope we dont have to wait there long!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 20, 2005)

Rome wasn't built.....and all that.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Rome wasnt built?  Bloody hell this is news to me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Jan 20, 2005)

You imagined the whole thing - what you thought was a cafe in the Piazza Navona, was in reality Mrs. Terrible's Golden Fry Chip Shop in Scunthorpe.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey I like that chip shop, I've had several good meals in there


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 20, 2005)

Doctor! Those hallucinations the patient was having? Well they've got worse!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Worse? Not possible.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh believe me, it can get _so_ bad you wouldn't credit it. These are only the primary stages of your affliction. Before long you'll be saying that doner kebabs are a wholesome and nutritious food!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

they're not


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 20, 2005)

Hallucinations tend not to be reality-grounded things. When the madness takes its final form, C.C will be sporting a huge black moustache and grubby singlet, chasing the local cats of Launceston with a bottle of chilli sauce and a meat cleaver!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmm, chilli sauce


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

mmmmmm meat cleaver..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

Be sure to keep a full roll of toilet paper handy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

"Burn Baby Burn, Sphincter Inferno!"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

Better bring a bag of ice cubes too, then.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Mah, I deal with the pain in my own way. At least I wont take up space sitting down on the bus, and that will get me respect with old people in the community


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
I´m not THAT old (I´m 30 now) but I really enjoy those big old cars from 50´s and 60´s. I will have my ´67 Mustang someday, but until then, let share some pictures...

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 7, 2005)

Another favourite:

1966 Chevrolet Chevelle


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is a "dream car": Corvette Stingray 1963 "Split Window". Go donly knows how many nights I dreamed with this one...


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is another legend: 1964 Ford Mustang. Oh boy!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a shot of my old sled, after a prospecting run in the Sierras. It was a 2 wheel drive, but no problem on 4WD trails. Alot of the dry brush pinstriping on that run. Lotta fun, but gulped the gas.


----------



## MikeMan (Feb 7, 2005)

BTW CC

Koenig != Koenigsegg.

Koenig is a german tuning house that builds monster HP specials.

Koenigsegg is a car company based in Sweden.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 8, 2005)

My dream are a new Mini Cooper (I'm learning in one at the moment) and a Toyota pick-up truck- it's indestructible!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

You sure? I always thought they were the same...


Vety nice pics by the way, but too much American stuff! Sure, thwe Plymouth Superbird is grea, tbut buy European! 8)





Plymouth Superbird - one of these WILL be mine one day 





Triumph Dolomite Sprint - Will more than likely be my first road car.

8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

You sure? I always thought they were the same...


Vety nice pics by the way, but too much American stuff! Sure, thwe Plymouth Superbird is grea, tbut buy European! 8)





Plymouth Superbird - one of these WILL be mine one day 





Triumph Dolomite Sprint - Will more than likely be my first road car.

8)


----------



## trackend (Feb 8, 2005)

How about a comprimise. UK Car. American muscle The AC ShelbyCobra
or for comfort with perfomance how about a Bentley Turbo


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 8, 2005)

haha american cars 

sorry that one cracks me up


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

For compromise, how about American Company, British design team. 

One of my three favourite cars, GT40 Mk.III. Up there with the Shelby GT500 '67 and Aston Martin DB9 in my books.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

Saying a Shelby GT500 is as good as a GT40 offends me. Sure, the Shelby is a good car but you cant compare it with the GT40.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

I didn't mean it is as good as the GT40, I meant it was up in the top three of my favourite cars with the GT40 and DB9.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

Ah right. Good...


----------



## Kongo Otto (Feb 8, 2005)

One of the last beautifull built Mercedes-Benz Cars,and i own one of this beauties.Since they are Daimler-Chrysler their cars aint worth a shit.

230 CE W123 Coupe 







Greetings from germany
Kongo Otto


----------



## Erich (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd show you my 1-ton 71 chevy but it is junk............so the next best hot rod out there to kick all your butts.....


----------



## MikeMan (Feb 8, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> You sure? I always thought they were the same...



Yeah I am very sure.

Koenig was started by Willi Koenig in the 70's.
http://www.koenig-specials.com/history.html


Koenigsegg was started in 1993 by a Swede named Christian von Koenigsegg.
http://www.koenigsegg.com/company/index.asp


----------



## Soren (Feb 8, 2005)

Give me a GT-40 and I'll be happy for the rest of my life !

A Dodge Charger is also OK !


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

People, list your top three dream cars. 

Mine would be...the GT40 Mk.III (I'd want a Mk.IV but it's not allowed on the road), Aston Martin DB9, Shelby GT500 '67


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2005)

Here are my top three, in no particular order:

Lamborghini Countach (For cruising canyons)

Olds Cutlass 442 (For flat out fun!)

1957 Chevy Bel-Air (For just cruisin' around)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 8, 2005)

Erich said:


> I'd show you my 1-ton 71 chevy but it is junk............so the next best hot rod out there to kick all your butts.....





Mmmmmmm, Carbon Fibre...


And lots!


I'm using aluminum, on my bike...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 8, 2005)

Erich said:


> I'd show you my 1-ton 71 chevy but it is junk............so the next best hot rod out there to kick all your butts.....





Mmmmmmm, Carbon Fibre...


And lots!


I'm using aluminum, on my bike...


----------



## Le Batistador (Feb 8, 2005)

Damnit! Double post...


And it said "failed sending Email," too...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 16, 2005)

Anywho...


The 993 was the last 'proper' Porsche in some people's minds, correct?


What I mean by 'proper' is having an air-cooled engine; some people think the water-cooled 996 and 997 are travesties due to their water-cooled engines...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

The 993 was the last "proper Porsche" yes, but the 996 is easily my favourite  Dont really like the others, as has been shown in the past


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 18, 2005)

997 is better...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Naw, look at the beauty of the 911 996 GT3 RS! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2005)

Those are by far the UGLIST f*cking rims I've ever seen in my entire f*cking life!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a waste of a beautiful car...

Speaking of cars................

Here's a pic that kinda reminds me of CC for some reason or another.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, it does a bit!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

you don't know how true that is.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, You should see me trying to get comfy behind the wheel of a Mini...

Nothing wrong with the rims on the RS, they look great...You can also specify a blue stripe and blue rims, should you wish


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2005)

OK guys my first car although as I recall it was green not orange.
200cc,s of pulsating Heinkel power bit of a come down from a 111 to this don't you think fellas
*Power plant* 200cc air-cooled OHV single 
*Top speed *: On a good day 55-60 MPH (faster down a steep hill)
*Fuel consumption *: 60+ MPG
*Brakes * : Yes (sometimes)
*Gear box *: Cable operated 4 speed or no speed if the cable went out of adjustment.
*Biggest draw back*:curved plexi/perspex rear screen made you feel like an ant under a magnifying glass on a sunny day.
One nutter got done by the police for speeding in a bubble car at 98 mph on the Southend arterial road which is near me. he had shoehorned a 650 Triumph Bonneville lump in the back


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice! 8) They have no reverse gear to keep tax costs down, and the dorr was the whole front of the car, so if you drove up nice and close to your garage wall, you were pretty screwed 

On the note of shoehorning bigger engines in em, one guy stuffed a 900cc Kawasaki motorbike engine in it, and recorded an unofficial 0-60 time in it of 4.8 secs


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

What a bizarre little car!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Messerschmitt made something similiar...






JUST like a 109!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

It looks like some kind of ground trainer. Especially with that guy's goggles!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

It actually has a yoke, not a wheel


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 19, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Those are by far the UGLIST f*cking rims I've ever seen in my entire f*cking life!!!!!!!!!!!!





You, Sir, have horrible taste.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 19, 2005)

The greatest Porker(based, since RUF is classed as a separate manufacturer) ev*A*r.



May I present to you...


The RUF CTR Yellowbird.


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

The bubble car did have reverse gear but if you blanked it off you could drive it on learner plates as it was classed as a motorbike and sidecar (which is what I did) the messerschmitt was not bad and the four wheeled model(I think it was called the tiger) was surprisingly quick (500cc motor)and it handled well . Bit claustrophobic inside and limited leg room
and the rear gunner had a limited field of fire  
I went to Santa Pod raceway once and saw a guy in the funny section clock under 11 secs on a go kart fitted with a Honda four nitro burner with such a short wheel base it spent nearly the whole quarter popping a wheelie.
I take it that you are rather fond of Porche's Germ, their very good motors but I never really have liked the style of them myself always think of a squashed VW Beetle with two extra pots. Lambo , Ferret or Mclaren are more my kind of sports motor. Still each to his own aye


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 20, 2005)

Actually I prefer the squat, wide stance of Ferraris and Lambos myself, but I can't afford one yet...


Just wait.


I _shall_ have a Carrerra GT, Murcielago, and F40 in the future.


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

hope you get you wish (happy motoring mate)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats a bit ambitious GrG!  You know they only made 1300 F-40's...But sod that, I want one too!

In the meantime, here are my rides through the years...






*2003:* Yellow Austin Mini with blue flames, 1000cc, racing exhaust, great fun, rolled it over once.





*2004:* Yellow Austin Metro, 1300cc, completely useless, rolled it over once.


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

At least it was a proper mini not one of these pretend jobs that BMW make. You seen the size of them how can it be mini when its bigger than the average hatch back. I agree their a good motor but theres only one real mini BMW should have called it anything else but not mini.
I had a mini seven not as good a nick as the one below same colour though had a mini van as well. Saw a van at the Crystal Palace custom car show with a blown V8 in the back the air intake was stuck though the roof (mean looking bugger).


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm having driving leesons in a new mini at the moment, it's great fun


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

When I was about 14, our neighbour two doors down had a mini. It was a real one, too.  I remember it was flat black in colour.
Anyway, he had good luck with it all summer, but then the winter came!  He had no choice but to lay it up for the duration and get himself a second vehicle for the snow. This went on for another year, and then he just decided to get rid of the mini. It was small but speedy. 8) Loud too!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 20, 2005)

Does that guy in the picture have a mullet? - I think he does! Ha ha ha!


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats not a mullet its a protruding forehead or is it retreating hair


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

trackend said:


> At least it was a proper mini not one of these pretend jobs that BMW make. You seen the size of them how can it be mini when its bigger than the average hatch back. I agree their a good motor but theres only one real mini BMW should have called it anything else but not mini.
> I had a mini seven not as good a nick as the one below same colour though had a mini van as well. Saw a van at the Crystal Palace custom car show with a blown V8 in the back the air intake was stuck though the roof (mean looking bugger).



I couldnt agree more...I dont like the new mini at all. It looks horrible.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 20, 2005)

I like it, it's got great handling, great looks and I haven't crashed in it. I can't compare it to the old ini as I haven't driven one of those


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

The old mini has superb handling...its the best damn thing out there, and ive driven lots of cars...great for handbrake turns and reverse flicks too


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Do you drive in rallys, CC?


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 20, 2005)

Wouldn't know about those, my manouveres consist of parallel park, bay park, turn in the road and reverse round a corner


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Naw, banger racing. Its just an oval track about a quarter mile long in a field and the aim is to bash the living hell outta the other cars on your way to victory!  Except as im only 15, I have to go in the non-contact class  Thats not to say I dont hit anyone though...


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

I think the best looking small car at the moment is the Lotus elise


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

I prefer the Exige, with the hard roof


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

That the way most kids start motor sport CC that or go karts


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

It depends how tall you are cheesy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Naw, banger racing. Its just an oval track about a quarter mile long in a field and the aim is to bash the living hell outta the other cars on your way to victory!  Except as im only 15, I have to go in the non-contact class  Thats not to say I dont hit anyone though...



A lot of "accidental" contact, eh?  

"Whoops, so sorry! Pardon me, it won't happen again! Oops, sorry!"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

trackend said:


> That the way most kids start motor sport CC that or go karts



Yeah, I should be doing my work experience at a karting track because I got turned down by Aston Martin...Id love to get into motorsport but Cornwall just doesnt have the opportunities for it


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2005)

depends cheesy what sort of motor sport if you dont mind the weather how about bikes I did a fair bit of trials riding in the 70's and cornwall was very active in the ACU (auto cycle union) Grass track,scrambling(motocross) and trials if not that howabout sailing I did the world Dart 18 (catamaran) Championships in Cornwall (Pentewan sands) mind you I was crap and didnt get anywhere in fact the year after I did it a gain in Abersoch (wales) 
I was crap that time too, still somone has to make up the numbers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I am completely anti-motorbike, its gotta be car racing for me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

Can anyone guess why I suddenly want a 1971 Dodge Challenger?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 26, 2005)

'Cause you live in the South?





Oh, wait, you're in England... Damn. 


Charger is much better than Challenger; looks better, too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2005)

i like riding motorbikes...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

No no GrG, Challenger is better...


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> the mini pissed off the french in the mid 60's though, the gt40 pissed off the italians, depends who you would rather see suffer



Did not read all the pages but my car would be the 427 Shelby Cobra or Daytona Coupe. Nothing like the grumble of a big block American V8.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Sounds better in a Challenger


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 28, 2005)

No it don't.   

CC, the Challenger/Cuda was only good for one thing, going in a straight line. Trans-Am racing had them being tail-end Charlie to the other muscle cars - Pony, Camaro, AMX.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Going in a straight line is the only thing any American car is good for 

The Challenger was great 8)
Then ill have a Plymouth Superbird thankyou very much....


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 28, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Going in a straight line is the only thing any American car is good for
> 
> The Challenger was great 8)
> Then ill have a Plymouth Superbird thankyou very much....



The 'bird is only good for going roundy-round.  

Caddy's do very well in road racing, even beating the Bimmers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

What type of racing are we talking about though...on what sort of tracks? 8) On a twisty track such as the Nordschleiffe, a BMW would annilhate a Cadillac...


----------



## trackend (Feb 28, 2005)

Im with you Krazi Cobra does it for me I know it as a bit(very) arse endy in the handling department but for ooomph 
it dont do bad for a thirty eight year old motor


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah great car...British design though with an American engine! 8)


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 28, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> What type of racing are we talking about though...on what sort of tracks? 8) On a twisty track such as the Nordschleiffe, a BMW would annilhate a Cadillac...



Road Atlanta, Road America, Mid-Ohio, Mosport, Laguna Seca, ..........


trackend, do you know what a 'vette is? (rhetorical question)  The Cobra left them in their exhaust fumes.


----------



## trackend (Feb 28, 2005)

I always thought the corvette was a Tupperware motor  
I have to agree with you cheesy about racing though other that drag the lads across the pond just cant cut the mustard when it comes to producing a technically advanced race car that handles


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

From my knowledge (Which when it comes to American tracks isnt much) All of those tracks barring Laguna Seca are fairly open...what models of BMW/Cadillac we talking bout here?

Because a BMW M3 CSL would trash a Cadillac CTS, regardless of the engine in the Caddy...Although the Caddy does look better


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 28, 2005)

I prefer the looks of the BMW, I don't like the grill of the Cadillac


----------



## trackend (Feb 28, 2005)

sorry cheesy that cad looks like a silver house brick


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Most American cars look good to me...I just dont like BMW at all though


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 28, 2005)

for the Grand-Am Cup series.

Here is a list of entries in the Daytona race, http://www.daytona24hr.com/24hr2005/teamlistingcup.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmmmm...Im sure the BMW should ace that....the Porsches should too...

This will beat anything on any surface


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 28, 2005)

Espirit or Elise GT1 will annihilate it on road. 8)


----------



## trackend (Mar 1, 2005)

Howbout this little runabout on tarmac Cheesy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Espirit or Elise GT1 will annihilate it on road. 8)



Pffft, not with a Turbo AND a Supercharger  And 4 wheel drive, and light weight...


Nah Modern F1 cars aint my thing  The Lotus 79 is the best F1 car ever...


----------



## MikeMan (Mar 2, 2005)

The Lancia Delta S4 was a good car.

However the 205T16 E2 , Audi Sport Quattro A2 and RS200 Evo were faster.

It should be noted that even with the limited power (320-380 BHP depending on who you talk to) of a modern WRC car they are MUCH faster then the fastest Grp.B ever were.

The advances in 4WD and active differentials spell the difference.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

The Delta S4 was superior to the Quattro (It suffered from bad understeer) and was marginally better the the T-16. The RS200 would thrash it though...

Id like to see the Group B monsters up against WRC spec cars...


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

No way Fangio was a master and was still whooping there asses as an old man
In 1957 at Nurumberg (at the age of 40) he started with a low fuel load and built a teriffic lead in his Maserati, only to lose more than double that advantage (1 min 48secs in total) in a disastrous pit stop. He set off and stll beat Mike Hawthorn and Peter Collins in their Ferraris,


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep that was a great race. To be honest though the Nordschleiffe is an extremely long track and it took him about 30 mins (about 3 laps worth) to catch and pass them. Still amazing though.

Gilles was far better though...ever see the 1979 (i think thats the year?) French GP at Dijon? Best single duel between two drivers in the history of motor racing...Gilles was so damned fast...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 3, 2005)

Senna was the shit. End of story.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Just cos youre Brazilian 

Nah Gilles was better.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 26, 2005)

No wonder they call them "Bubble" cars; note the plexiglass roof!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2005)

oh dear god........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

For a shot period when I wa about 6, the Messerschmitt was my favourite car  Happily, I then discovered Italian cars.


----------



## MikeMan (Apr 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> The Delta S4 was superior to the Quattro (It suffered from bad understeer) and was marginally better the the T-16. The RS200 would thrash it though...
> 
> Id like to see the Group B monsters up against WRC spec cars...



The 205 T16 Evo2 was an equal at worst of the Delta S4.

As to the Quattro are you sure you are talking about the SWB A2?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Yep. All versions. Because the engine was ahead of the front axle it gave it terrible understeer. The problem was somewhat rectified with the introduction of the S1, but that only won one rally.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Kinda bored, so heres a few random pics...


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 8, 2005)

That last one's a Tyrell from the 70's isn't it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Yep, the P34. The reson for its 6 wheels was in an effort to reduce frontal area, and therefore drag. It wasnt terribly effective, but the handling of the cars was superb. Only ever managed one win though.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 8, 2005)

I think the FIA banned the concept in any case.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Most probably. They ban anything that makes the cars faster, health and safety is all very well but it makes it extremely dull. (I can still merrily watch a whole grand prix with total interest though).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Right...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## MikeMan (Apr 10, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> I think the FIA banned the concept in any case.



The reason the P34 stopped racing is that Goodyear (May have been Avon or Dunlop even, I cannot remember) only produced one type of 10" front tyre. By the time they had the bugs worked out the tyres had moved on and no-one would develop a better 10" tyre for them.

It is a intriguing design that could have seen a lot of F1 teams run it, but along with a lot of other good ideas they have fallen by the wayside.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Such as the Brabham BT-46b 'fan car'


----------



## MikeMan (Apr 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Such as the Brabham BT-46b 'fan car'



That did not fall by the wayside, it was outright banned. 

I was thinking more of the 4WD cars from Lotus and Cosworth, although I think they may have been banned as well.

Williams CVT gearbox and active suspension fall into this category as well.

Lotus Twin Chassis was another one that fell into disuse as true ground effects with skirts replaced it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

The 4WD Cosworth was horrid


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 15, 2005)

You can really tell you guys are European, I have no idea what you're talking about...  Over here it's NASCAR, just a million left turns... What are you guys' favorite cars, I'm voting on the Saleen S7tt.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 15, 2005)

Ferrari F40.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 15, 2005)

Austin A125 Sheerline - or a big old Soviet GAZ-12 ZIM, yay!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 15, 2005)

Mini (old or new)/Toyota pick-up truck


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 16, 2005)

Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy this eargasm-inducing sound sometime soon...


What will that sound emanate from, you ask?


One of these.


Sure, it has little to no fuel economy, but there are two counterbalances:

a)23 gallon fuel tank gives range

b)I'll have a Beetle automatically for daily use


Joy!


----------



## trackend (Apr 16, 2005)

My favorite motor of all time 
The one and only 1929 Le mans winning Bentley Blower
But if I had to pick the greatest car of all time it's got to be the model T
it set the production and reliability bench marks that all cars have followed


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Available in any colour you want...as long as it's black. 
_The_ classic car.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2005)

My great grandfather used to sell Model A and Model Ts. He started the very first Ford dealership in the state of Indiana! He and 2 brothers would take a train to Detroit, buy 4 cars, disassemble 1 and distribute the pieces to the other cars and drive back to Bloomington Indiana (South of Indianapolis). It took the a few weeks in those days, as roads were not very good in those days.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Horse and buggy streets. 
Kind of like the streets of downtown Halifax.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2005)

heheh, Yes, the roads were pretty rough in those days!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

My favourite car?

Ford Escort Mk2. *THE* definitive rally car.


----------



## trackend (Apr 17, 2005)

evangilder said:


> heheh, Yes, the roads were pretty rough in those days!


If im not mistaken wasn't that the reason for the T's tracking width so it could fit the wagon ruts.
What engine was more reliable than the old side valve lump even with half a valve they kept going , mind you i dont think the fuel consumption would go down too well these days I just filled up my little motor and it cost me £40 and its only a 1.4 ltr FIAT UK fuel is nearly 90p a litre now .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

As much as 90p now? Jeez thats bad. I went to the local garage earlier and it was 'only' 83p. I remember when it was under 70p a litre.


----------



## trackend (Apr 17, 2005)

My local garage is 88.9p last week it touched 90p and the week before it was 84.5p


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2005)

I have heard that, trackend, but I don't know how true it is. I do know that the T had a gravity feed carb, so if you had a steep hill to climb, you had to go up backwards. Even more fun on a twisty road!


----------



## trackend (Apr 18, 2005)

I think there a great car and alot more robust than they look. Speaking of Fords my old man used to own a Ford Pilot it was one of the first cars built in the UK fitted with the legendary V8 configured engines imported from the states definately the best car Fords ever made over here.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> As much as 90p now? Jeez thats bad. I went to the local garage earlier and it was 'only' 83p. I remember when it was under 70p a litre.



you guys have a dollar equivalent for that? Here in central Texas its about $2.15 per gallon.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2005)

Basically figure that they are paying about what you are, BUT they are paying that per liter, not per gallon!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

$2.15 is about £1.12 and you get roughly 4 and half litres to the U.S Gallon.

Sooo, a U.S gallon here would cost you £5.04 or $9.59.

http://www.a1credit.co.uk/currency.php?ref=Favorites


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 18, 2005)

man...thats rough, my sympathies


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, I don't drive so it doesn't bother me! 

(I'm sure it will in the next year or so - I'm gonna get the degree out of the way first before thinking about driving lessons/test again. I can drive if it was life or death though - I just have a provisional licence)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 18, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> $2.15 is about £1.12 and you get roughly 4 and half litres to the U.S Gallon.
> 
> Sooo, a U.S gallon here would cost you £5.04 or $9.59.
> 
> http://www.a1credit.co.uk/currency.php?ref=Favorites




3.8 litres to a gallon, actually...


Anyways, I saw in a magazine that at an average rate of exchange, you Brits would pay around $5.71 per gallon!


----------



## MikeMan (Apr 19, 2005)

Fav car: Porsche 959, no doubt.
Car I would drive if I won the lottery today: Aston Martin DB9


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

But the UK has a much better transit system to get around. I remember using it alot when I was there, even though I owned a car. I NEVER drove in London, way too crazy, especially the cabs on Oxford Street. I think land speed records are broken there regularly! We drove into Redbridge and took the Tube into London from there. I still have an all day Tube pass from 1985 or so. It cost me 2 pounds 60. I am sure it is a but more now!


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 19, 2005)

MikeMan said:


> Fav car: Porsche 959, no doubt.
> Car I would drive if I won the lottery today: Aston Martin DB9



the 959 is an incredible machine. If I won the lottey today, i'd go get a ford svt lightning, a 911 turbo would be the next in line but I'm in college and i gotta move loads of crap around.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

If I won the lottery I wouldnt buy any cars, id design my own and put it into production 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 19, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I still have an all day Tube pass from 1985 or so. It cost me 2 pounds 60. I am sure it is a but more now!



Oh yes. See for yourself!

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/fares-tickets/2005/one-day/travelcard-day.shtml


But you're quite right, anyone who takes a car in to London must have a really good reason or be a masocistic! 

Apart from which, they've introduced the 'Congestion Charge'. Everyone kicked off about it to begin with, but it's now been accepted as part of life, mainly because the place was grinding to a halt.

http://www.cclondon.com/


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

Geez! That looks confusing as heck too! I seem to remember it being an all day, anywhere pass. I will have to see if I can find it again and take a look. My house is crazy right now! We sold our townhouse and have an offer on a single family house. I hate moving, but it's all for a good reason, so, oh well!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 20, 2005)

If I won the lottery today...


This would be my daily driver.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 20, 2005)

If the whole Jag plan doesn't amount to anything...

I intend to get myself one of these.

It's definetly one of my favorite 911s...

Black, Turbo-look kit (mahoosive spoiler and widened rear wings/fenders/arches), body color Fuchs wheels, Targa top. My idea of sexy for a viable first car.

If any of you happen to be ridiculously wealthy philantrophist types, you can make me happy by giving this guy a ring and getting it transported from Virgina to Cali for me.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 20, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> If I won the lottery today...
> 
> 
> This would be my daily driver.



unless you have a thing for older porsches, you can grab a new 911 starting at $80 grand or so... no need to spend that much on a 16 year old car

"Grab" makes it sound so easy. I wish I had oodles of money.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2005)

I just hope my parents dont decide to buy me my first car. I couldnt bear having a a Datsun Stanza just because "the insurance is cheap"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

but you've already had your first car??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually, ive already had my first 4 cars 

I mean for on the road. 8)


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

That's what I call fussy CC your parents fork out for a motor and you decide which one you want I would have been happy with a Lada if it had been free.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

Some shots from the recent GT race off Eurosport...
[/img]


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

More form Monza FIA


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

yet more fia


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

yet more fia


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

Just to whet your appetite for the video.... ho ho wot a teaser!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

GTs on fire in US race


----------



## Chiron (Apr 22, 2005)

Ferrari vs Porsche

which manufactor make good quality car? I heard that Ferrari tend to break down in short period of time, Porsche on the other hand is very reliable and very civic in nature as well.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 22, 2005)

Royzee, you can upload more than one image in each post. Instead of hitting submit, press "Add Attachment."


Speaking of the lovely MC12, I have a poster of it on my wall... Very sexy!

Ferrari = sex on wheels

Porsche = less passionate sex on wheels, but it lasts longer.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

Toyata pick-up truck= ugly as si n but has a great character and last for millenia


----------



## Chiron (Apr 23, 2005)

"Ferrari = sex on wheels

Porsche = less passionate sex on wheels, but it lasts longer."

I wonder if car manufactoring reflects its people and their cultural characteristics. Italians are very sexy and passionate, and Germans are hard-working and dedicated to their professions.

How about Japanese? Germany and Japan are very similar countries. Both make great cars. And I think the recent market survey show that Japanese brands already surpass their German counterparts in terms of reliability and innovations. Most importantly, Japanese know how to make their cars cheap.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

yes- sweat shop wages..............


----------



## Chiron (Apr 23, 2005)

"yes- sweat shop wages.............. "

Well, Germany is the largest European investor in China, and VW, for example, had invested billions of dollars in Chinese factories and they are now the largest auto. brand in China. So, both Japanese and Germany take full adavantage of Chinese cheap labors. Although recently, German researchers warn that the technological gap between China and Germany may be gone within a decade or more.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, will give it a go soon... but I want to get that next promotion, I am tired of being a 2nd lieutenant!


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 23, 2005)

Ferrari is definitely and always has been sex on wheels. However, they are handmade, a selling point which I don't entirely understand but seems to appeal to people with money. Porsches aren't necessarily slower than Ferraris; the 911 Turbo takes the 360's lunch money every time. (For a lot less money I might add). And don't forget the Carrera GT: ten cylinders of German oomph. The prancing stallions are definitely more exclusive and people tend to think they are higher performing, which many times they are, but Porsche is right on their heels. Plus, the 911 is one of the most dependable performance vehicles you can buy and Ferraris require constant servicing. Given a choice I'd choose a 911 Turbo over most Ferraris, save the Enzo.  

Most people agree that Japanese carmakers have the best quality. My 1994 Toyota Corolla is 147,000 miles strong and still rolling.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 23, 2005)

Also, the Maserati MC12 is one of the hottest machines ever. If you look on the internet you can find all carbon-fiber pictures that make it look like a pissed off bat outta hell. Seriously, it looks like it would cut you in half sooner than look at you. It's too bad we'll never see them here in the States because they don't have airbags. We've got the Enzo though...drooool.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Thanks for the tip, will give it a go soon... but I want to get that next promotion, I am tired of being a 2nd lieutenant!



how do you think i feel!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

Chiron said:


> Ferrari vs Porsche
> 
> which manufactor make good quality car? I heard that Ferrari tend to break down in short period of time, Porsche on the other hand is very reliable and very civic in nature as well.



Neither.

By an Ariel Atom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

they're allot cheaper too...........


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 27, 2005)

Check this out, some New Zealand company called Supercars Limited just made this bad boy

Price 
$460,000 (projected) Production 
-- 
Engine 
5 liter BMW M5 V8 Weight 
2643 lbs 
Aspiration 
natural Torque 
-- 
HP 
450 hp HP/Weight 
5.9 lbs per hp 
HP/Liter 
90 hp per liter 1/4 mile
-- 
0-62 mph 
-- Top Speed 
--


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 27, 2005)

Horribly ugly.


----------



## MikeMan (Apr 28, 2005)

Awesome car by a VERY talented team.

Modified BMW M5 V8.

I think it looks REALLY nice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

I think its ing too 8)

If only the Lancia Stratos wasnt so damn collectable...


----------



## sunny91 (May 12, 2005)

Hi; I found this video about cars,


http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=eurodriiift

bye,

sunny


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

After recently buying the June issue of Top Gear magazine, I have come to the conclusion that I want a BMW M6.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 13, 2005)

m6? not sure what that is, maybe i'm behind in my readings

i'd go for an m5, that bad boy sedan has a v-10, seriously fast


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2005)

Well, I'm certainly no expert on cars but I imagine that's the M6 in the picture.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 14, 2005)

oooh whoops the picture must not have loaded. Looks sleek.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

YEp. Same engine as the M5, but much prettier


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 15, 2005)

Debatable.


I believe the M5 looks better in general; more discreet, and all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

The new 5 series is foul...






IMO, the M5 is slowly going downhill. The earlier ones of all the "M" series were the best.

How about this then, if BMW ever get round to doing an M version of the ing 1-series, they cant call it an M1, as they already have built an M1, which really couldnt be further from the one-series


----------



## plan_D (May 15, 2005)

I agree that new 5 series looks awful. I'd rather have the M6.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Its most probably faster too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Volkswagen built its 100,000,000th car today (Tuesday). 

The milestone vehicle was a Touran 1.9 TDI. During the company's 60-year history, it has built: 


21 million Beetles 
23 million Golfs 
13 million Passats 
9 million Polos 

VW has factories in Europe, Asia, Africa and Latin America, employing a global workforce of 133,000. 

And its success globally is matched in Britain - 2005 is set to be the third year in a row in which it posts record UK sales.


----------



## MikeMan (May 30, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its most probably faster too.



The M6 will be faster as it is about 55KG's lighter with an alloy roof and only two door.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 16, 2005)

In light of the upcoming world famous Le Mans 24hrs, I thought I'd post some pics of the 4 times winner of the race, the Audi R8. This is my personal favourite race car of all time and is possibly the most successful race har in the history of racing. Lets hope it makes it 5 wins this year, when new rules will make the car outlawed. In its career so far, its taken part in 65 races. Its been on pole position for 48 of theses races, set the fastest lap in 54 of them and won 54 of them. It also holds the lap record at Le Mans and hold the record for most number of laps of the track driven in that 24 hours. Its never failed to finish a race because of mechanical failure. A phenomenal car. I will shed a tear when its competetive life ends.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 16, 2005)

sleek!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jaguar,

sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh so we're in a car fight now...bring it 

here's some american muscle for ya...more where that came from


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry - I win.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 17, 2005)

Sorry, but may I present to you, the greatest engine ever made. 8)


----------



## trackend (Jun 17, 2005)

The Jag is no longer a Jag it,s a Ford and at last they've improved the ing electrics on them that's why you couldn't give the things away in the past I've tried to sort out wiring problems on them in years gone by. Total nightmare worst electrics I have ever come across on a motor.
best Jag the SS, prettiest the E type and I'll go for the Ford V8 as the greatest car engine ever made


----------



## Clave (Jun 17, 2005)

VW Beetle engine? Ford V8?

yuck, and yuck...  

Let's at least have something *without* pushrods...


----------



## trackend (Jun 17, 2005)

Look a V configuration wonder where that came from Oh yes Ford V8


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Rover V8 is the best engine ever. Anything with a Rover V8 is a good car, because of the noise

VW flat 4? GRG, I thought you had taste. Air cooled engines...your joking? 

Oh and by the way, has anyone else here stubled across www.sniffpetrol.com ? Its possibly the funniest site ive ever been on. I havent laughed so much at anything in ages...check out the archives too for older stuff.


----------



## resle (Jun 17, 2005)

so far almost every car mentioned in here looks like a piece of $h**  

i really like maseratis like the mcc,m12, and birdcage conceptual

oh and the corvettes \/ an affordable pleasure


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Maserati are nice...Prefer Audi though 8)


----------



## Clave (Jun 17, 2005)

I *love* that birdcage Maserati  8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

When it comes to cars, im as patrotic about British cars as the lanc is about British planes. Thats why id rathe have a *TVR Cerbera* 8)


----------



## Clave (Jun 17, 2005)

Patriotism will only get you so far, and while TVRs *are* awesome, there is only one country that makes truly beautiful cars - Italy! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Damn right there! 8)

Although to be honest, and yes guys I am going to say this, I prefer TVR to anything Italian... 8)


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 17, 2005)

haha, nice, whats that thing packin, 520 hampster power under the hood?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 17, 2005)

The Birdcage is ugly as sin and a waste of a perfectly good and sexy MC12!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm with CC on the Cerberra. To me though the greatest will always be the '69 Ford GT40.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 18, 2005)

the birdcage wasnt designed by maserati, it was designed by pininfarina. It certainly doesnt look like a maserati. The mc12 is a slick car.

For the first time in a while i'm proud to say the us has topped a ferrari with the gt in terms of speed and performance vs their new f430, however i'd have to say the italians have most everyone else beat... brits have nice cars, certainly better than alot of stuff americans make. although they seem to have more of a high price range to work with- the new corvette has 400 hp so you know they have to be slacking somewhere to keep the cost low-ish and aston and tvr have more liberty in building more expensive car. There are some smaller american manufacturers that take on the world's best like saleen with their s7.

and yes, the gt40 is probably the greatest car ever made...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm aware of that (I'm a certified Grade A car nut  ), but the MC12 serves as the basis for the ugly Birdcage, which was designed and built by Pininfarina, as you said...

D, the Porsche 962 is a better Le Mans-to-street supercar, in my opinion. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I like the GT40 Mk.III better, it's British as well. British design team developed the old GT40. You get your Porsche and I'll get the Ford, and we'll street race...


...no matter the result, we'll still both win 'cos of the sexy cars.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 18, 2005)

Sure, but I'll kick your ass while I'm barelling down La Sarthe in fully leather-appointed and climate controlled interior with DVD navigation and 5.1 surround sound at 404kph (251.034mph), after accelerating to 100kmh (62.13712mph) in 2.6 seconds (not 2.8), followed by a drive to the docks to get back home, since the car is fully street legal...


Owned. 


Ah, I can dream... Someday... 


*Edits underlined or (in parentheses)*


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Mk.III GT40s are street legal.  That's what the Mk.III was, it's the street car version. And sod all that luxury of music, I'd want to hear the roar of the engine.


----------



## trackend (Jun 18, 2005)

In its day I quite liked the look of the Probe 16 but of course looks don't mean it can handle TVRs look good are unreliable and the arse end goes everywhere like the old Cobra. Mclaren F1 is on the lines of a GT40 really a road legal race car, but with better technology some of the US motors are pretty good to look at (except that revolting Crossfire) but have a tendancy to be let down by poor handling. Very good large bore lumps bit old fashioned (cast iron blocks on some and not even overhead bump sticks) but nevertheless well made.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 18, 2005)

I know it was, but it's just that my car is much more insane, though yours is more raw.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Mmmm...yes it is...and raw is good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Raw is better. Luxuries add weight...Thats why TVR are great. ABS? No. Airbags? No. Just a straight 6 engine, rear wheel drive and fibreglass body. 8)


----------



## trackend (Jun 18, 2005)

Tupperware double yuk carbonfibres ok but glass fibre only works with plenty of layers like on yachts most plastic cars have two or three lay ups at most to keep the weight down and all the rest is just filler.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Just found this picture. Those of you in the know will find it unbelievably hilarious. I sure as hell did


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> In its day I quite liked the look of the Probe 16 but of course looks don't mean it can handle TVRs look good are unreliable and the arse end goes everywhere like the old Cobra. Mclaren F1 is on the lines of a GT40 really a road legal race car, but with better technology some of the US motors are pretty good to look at (except that revolting Crossfire) but have a tendancy to be let down by poor handling. Very good large bore lumps bit old fashioned (cast iron blocks on some and not even overhead bump sticks) but nevertheless well made.



we take no responsibility for the crossfire, that's all german made with a chrysler logo... 8) i hear its pretty crappy. now whats this probe 16 thingy? looks interesting. yeah, even ford's new gt doesn't handle as well as ferrari's new 430. American cars are made to go fast in a straight line- i mean who would put an 8.3 liter v-10 in an american car? throw in a little curve in the road and you're dead at 185 mph.


----------



## trackend (Jun 19, 2005)

True Agg. I used to go to Santa Pod Race Way I loved the top fuel drag cars only one engine for that job. A big mean US nitromachine.
The US Grandprix is on this weekend so we can all watch some motors that handle well 900bhp, 19000rpm, 3ltr V10 and sticks like shit to a blanket on the track with mad amounts of telemetric data transmitted. 150,000 readings per sec with the car at top speed fed to the pits for analysis. The cutting edge of racing technoledgy


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2005)

In the words of Jeremy Clarkson's little bitch; "A corner is obscure to an American as a president who can write his own name"


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 19, 2005)

haha, yes, very true... I actually saw a video of a rt/10 viper and a 360 riding up in the mountains somewhere, the viper lost its traction on a routine turn and tumbled down the side, a good 40 foot drop. no one was hurt but it doesn't give much faith in turning ability.


----------



## trackend (Jun 19, 2005)

What a bloody farce that is I dont think F1 will be back to the US for a long while if I was a spectator Id be demanding my money back pronto. Michelin morons


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2005)

HHahhahaha, 6 cars.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Dammn hilarious  Monteiro was ecstatic!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Just been provided with yet another reason to hate BMW...they bought out Sauber, my favourite F1 team. Damn them...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 23, 2005)

Ends up right where it belongs...

What a coincidence!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh my god thats simply genius!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 23, 2005)

As the commentators said- you couldn't do that if you tried!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

"Thats what they call a control tyre!"


----------



## Smokey (Jun 27, 2005)

This is cool












Video
http://www.jeep.com/autoshow/concept_cars/hurricane/

It can spin, park sideways and accelerate from o-60 in less than 5 secs.

Apparently the original designs included a walking robot car inspired by Transfomers
http://www.mazdausa.com/MusaWeb/NA_Autoshow/transform_big.html


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks like you could have some fun in that!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Thats ing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

After watching the Spy Who Loved Me lastnight (best Bond film) it reinforcred the idea of getting a Lotus Esprit S1 for my first car  If I got a job I reckon I could get just enough money to buy one and run it on Classic Car insurance. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

hey, a view to a kill's the best bond.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Nah, it doesnt have a car chase. If it did then maybe so, but a Bond film has to have an outrageous car chase.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

that is a valid point, but how many bond films have a blimp that comes out of an office?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Thats bit's hilarious


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

and there may not be a car chace, but there's a horse chace??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Not the same.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2005)

If you want a good car chase, watch Blues Brothers (for some great music aswell)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

IVe often thought about it, but Bullitt has THE BEST car chase, closely followed by that of the orignal Italian Job.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2005)

What about all those wasted cop cars though?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

In the Italian Job? Theyre only Fiats, Theyd have fallen apart on their own within a few eeks anyway...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2005)

No, in Blues Brothers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Ah right...I wouldnt know I never seen it


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2005)

You should, it's a great film with the biggest EVER car chase


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> In the Italian Job? Theyre only Fiats, Theyd have fallen apart on their own within a few eeks anyway...


Cheeky git CC more than a few weeks, well...... my panda perhaps a few weeks you could get in and out without opening the doors it became so rotten. The engine was unburstable but I had no car left in the end to put it in 
Best car chase I still like Bullit but if you ever get a chance to see a film called Robbery with Stanley Baker the chase in that although not spectacular is very realistic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

Dint let my missus see you taking the piss out of her little Punto CC she'll come down the phone lines and give you a rectal excision, and she could do it too she spent 6 years in operating theaters Ive been stabbed a few time with syringe's by her and she assisted the surgeon in my vasectomy  she dont muck about .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Haha no Fiats are cool. The modern ones are much more reliable.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Ummm, hmmm...I think that was more info than _I_ wanted to hear, trackend!


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

Gods honest truth Evan, she blood well stood there holding me pipes on what looked like a crochet hook


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 9, 2005)

New topic started as we wait with baited breath


----------

